# Policy Update: Stop fucking sockpuppeting



## KatsuKitty (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm getting very tired of existing users making new accounts here to create gag threads that junk up discussion. We never had an explicit rule about this before but I'm starting it now so think before you sperg.

If I catch anyone sockpuppeting here for the purpose of shitposting, it's an automatic permanent ban. If I find you using another account without having done anything particularly unusual, I will be sending a PM and asking why; if you don't have a good reason, the sockpuppet will be banned and so will you if you make another one after that.

Do _not_ create sockpuppets unless you have a damn good reason.


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Aug 9, 2014)

Arnt gimmick accounts banned anyways?


----------



## Watcher (Aug 9, 2014)

Woody Chan said:


> Arnt gimmick accounts banned anyways?


This is more of a blanket "no sock" rule now. Gimmick accounts were a type of sock


----------



## Xalver (Aug 9, 2014)

Who needs sockpuppets on this form anyway?


----------



## Watcher (Aug 9, 2014)

Xalver said:


> Who needs sockpuppets on this form anyway?


People do it to shitpost and pretend to be 'spergs


----------



## Glaive (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Watcher (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Aug 9, 2014)

Well, there go my plans to sockpuppet as "watercolorashrubbery."


----------



## Mr. 0 (Aug 10, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> People do it to shitpost and pretend to be 'spergs


And why do this?


----------



## Foulmouth (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. 0 said:


> And why do this?


 
Autism of course.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Aug 10, 2014)

Foulmouth said:


> Autism of course.



And an answer to my question that doesn't reek of Discussion  would be...?


----------



## CatParty (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr. 0 said:


> And an answer to my question that doesn't reek of Discussion  would be...?



They think they funny


----------



## OBAMATRON (Aug 10, 2014)

I always sockpuppet through a proxy.


----------



## Watcher (Aug 10, 2014)

OBAMATRON said:


> I always sockpuppet through a proxy.


Don't tempt the wrath of Katsu


----------



## A-Stump (Aug 10, 2014)

If you're cool enough you get to make a shitty thread and tell people to suck it


----------



## Tommy Wiseau (Aug 10, 2014)

Ha ha, come on, you guys. If everybody love each other the worald would be better place to live, right? Now I'm not implying sock fetish here (though there is nothing wrong widdat, ha ha), but socks need love, too. I'm busy shooting MAJOR TV show pilot right now so I don't have the time to tell this story, but I first came to San Francisco with two socks and a check I couldn't cash - what a story.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm ashamed enough of my one account. Why would I make a second?


----------



## Le Bateleur (Aug 10, 2014)

I'll be disappoint if we don't soon get a new user called "Pock Suppet".


----------



## TL 611 (Aug 11, 2014)

Sorry I made one called Vorecunt months ago as a joke, but I got impatient with waiting for the registration and didn't do anything with it please dont bann me


----------



## Surtur (Aug 11, 2014)

Melchett said:


> Sorry I made one called Vorecunt months ago as a joke, but I got impatient with waiting for the registration and didn't do anything with it please dont bann me



bann


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 12, 2014)

Spoiler



I was The Pickler. 


Spoiler



If you seriously think I am you're as stupid as Chris.


----------



## TL 611 (Aug 17, 2014)

YEAH NULL STOP MAKING SOCKS


----------



## hm yeah (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Duke Nukem (Aug 17, 2014)

I didn't even know people were making sockpuppets here. What's the point, anyway? I have the only account I need.


----------

